# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  एक थप्पड़ हिन्दुस्तानी (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित)

## anita

*

दोस्तों, मेहरबानो, कद्रदानो, एक बार फिर से पेश-ए-खिदमत है आपके मनपसन्द लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का एक और बेहतरीन उपन्यास*

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## Rajat Vynar

मैं तो समझता हूँ- ये कम से कम २० साल पुराना उपन्यास है।

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

क्या बात है, स्कैन क्वालिटी बढ़िया है । मजा आ गया ।

----------


## Loka

मैंने काफी उपन्यास पढ़ी है, अब तो याद नही की ये पढ़ी हुई है या नही, पढूंगा तो पता चलेगा, पर सच में बहुत शानदार है इनकी लेखनी|
वेड प्रकाश शर्मा, रीमा भारती व केशव शर्मा के ही उपन्यास पढ़े है मैंने |

----------


## mangal

NICE .. VERY NICE.

I LIKED A FUNNY CHARACTER "GOPALI" WHOSE FAMOUS WORDS ARE 'JITNA BADA JOOTA HOGA, POLISH UTNI JYADA LAGTI HAI', PERHAPS WRITTEN BY OM PRAKASH SHARMA.

----------


## anita

> क्या बात है, स्कैन क्वालिटी बढ़िया है । मजा आ गया ।





> मैंने काफी उपन्यास पढ़ी है, अब तो याद नही की ये पढ़ी हुई है या नही, पढूंगा तो पता चलेगा, पर सच में बहुत शानदार है इनकी लेखनी|
> वेड प्रकाश शर्मा, रीमा भारती व केशव शर्मा के ही उपन्यास पढ़े है मैंने |





> NICE .. VERY NICE.
> 
> I LIKED A FUNNY CHARACTER "GOPALI" WHOSE FAMOUS WORDS ARE 'JITNA BADA JOOTA HOGA, POLISH UTNI JYADA LAGTI HAI', PERHAPS WRITTEN BY OM PRAKASH SHARMA.



सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आप सभी का धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

67 pages in two days.......


जवाब नहीं आपका

----------


## uttarakhandi

साॅरी ६९ pages.....

----------


## anita

> 67 pages in two days.......
> 
> 
> जवाब नहीं आपका



अभी और भी आ रहे है जी 

बस थोडा सा इंतज़ार कीजिये

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आपके इस नावेल के अपडेट के चक्कर में रोज रात सोने में और सुबह देर हो जाती है।

लेकिन


ये देर अछि लग रही है। keep going

----------


## anita

> आपके इस नावेल के अपडेट के चक्कर में रोज रात सोने में और सुबह देर हो जाती है।
> 
> लेकिन
> 
> 
> ये देर अछि लग रही है। keep going


प्रोत्साहित करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

]..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

अनीता जी, 

आपकी इस नि:स्वार्थ सेवा को मेरा नमस्कार

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी, 
> 
> आपकी इस नि:स्वार्थ सेवा को मेरा नमस्कार



धन्यवाद आपका.........

इस कार्य की शुरुवात के लिए तो आप ही जिम्मेदार है जी 

मैं तो बस कर रही हु

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आज छुट्टी का मजा आ गया। 



धन्यवाद अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> आज छुट्टी का मजा आ गया। 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद अनीता जी



आज ये खत्म हो जायेगा

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

लग ही रहा है, 270 पेज तो हो भी गए ।



> आज ये खत्म हो जायेगा

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

उपन्यास समाप्त........

----------


## uttarakhandi

अबकी बारी,

पाठक की बारी

----------


## uttarakhandi

उपन्यास की अगली कड़ी के लिए क्लिक करें
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24246

----------


## anita

> उपन्यास की अगली कड़ी के लिए क्लिक करें
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24246



इस अच्छे काम के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## uttarakhandi

कोई नहीं जी, 

बस कोई अच्छा सा नावेल पढ़वा दीजियेगा ।

----------


## anita

> कोई नहीं जी, 
> 
> बस कोई अच्छा सा नावेल पढ़वा दीजियेगा ।



कोशिश करते है जी

----------

